# Solved: Windows Live Mail Message Flag Problem



## panamahat (May 1, 2005)

Hi,
All of a sudden, Windows Live Mail has started flashing a message saying something like: Live Mail is posting Message Flags. This is slowing down the email and becoming a nuisance.
Does anyone know how to get rid of this obnoxious problem?
Thanks,
Jane
p.s. searched the web and others have posted the same question but not received answers. not here, tho....


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *panamahat*

Are you using a Gmail account setup as an IMAP account?
Do these links describe what you are seeing?
http://www.microsoft.com/communitie...98-b3b2-a431bed72ebb&cat=&lang=&cr=&sloc=&p=1
http://www.emaildiscussions.com/showthread.php?t=57565
http://www.winvistatips.com/windows-live-mail-flags-contact-list-messages-suspicious-t367176.html


----------



## panamahat (May 1, 2005)

Hi EA:
Those are great links. Thank you. Wonder why none of them came up when I searched???
Since I posted, I went back and changed the IMAP to POP for other reasons and, of course, the message flags stopped. So did all the other problems.
Thank you again,
PH


----------

